# PETA.....How stupid can they be??



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

What a bunch of idiots, and those who support them ($$) are guilty by association in my book :roll:

Smitty

http://content.hamptonroads.com/story.cfm?story=127403&ran=159617


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

The link doesn't work.
:sniper:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Not sure why.....worked everywhere else I posted.

Try copying & pasting it into your browser.

Smitty


----------

